# Buddy



## loon (Feb 10, 2012)

Emma's little sidekick... 








loon


----------



## hossthehermit (Feb 10, 2012)

Let me be the first to say "Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.............."


----------



## rottiman (Feb 10, 2012)

Cute as a button, you can see a big difference in him since he first came home.


----------



## piejam (Feb 10, 2012)

Think Buddy's middle name is Precious!!..I do enjoy your photo's loon....


----------



## Pallet Pete (Feb 10, 2012)

Now thats a sweet pup right there.

Pete


----------



## Delta-T (Feb 10, 2012)

all I can say is....delicious...ok thats a joke, I'd almost never eat a dog.


----------



## Flatbedford (Feb 10, 2012)

Great shot. Is he gonna have his own thread now?


----------



## loon (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks gang..he is a funny little dog for sure  ;-) 

And just till i get deleted again Flatbed  :lol: 

loon


----------



## Flatbedford (Feb 10, 2012)

Then start another. We all love the pictures. Too bad the words get screwed up.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Feb 10, 2012)

loon said:
			
		

> And just till i get deleted again Flatbed  :lol:
> 
> loon



That ain't gonna happen now....promise the Gamma..  
He is a cute lil bugger loon.


----------



## fossil (Feb 10, 2012)

loon said:
			
		

> ...just till i get deleted again...



You weren't _deleted_, loon.  I closed the Emma thread, and I'm pretty sure you understand why.  Delightful as it was, in the end it went completely off the rails when it deteriorated into a two-member stone throwing contest.  I'm not interested in who's "right" and who's "wrong" in such a situation...I think both involved are responsible.  That kind of crap just doesn't belong here.  Folks need to keep their personal animosities off the forums.  

I think that pic of little Buddy is absolutely priceless.  And I think the way Emma and Buddy have taken to each other is just delightful.  Too dang cute for words...the pics say it all.    

Rick


----------



## loon (Feb 10, 2012)

Hey Rick... i will take full responsibility for my posts last night...Didnt mean to make it sound like i was mad at Oldspark at all  :shut:  but the way i hit a couple buttons on this pute, it came out wrong. 

But!!  i held my friggen tongue for how long? at these other guys nailing me  :blank:  Pretty much since i joined this site for some reason? >:-( 

The dogs are not allowed out with me when we get the machines going, so here is me and Leo starting another property today  ;-) 

Terry


----------



## fossil (Feb 10, 2012)

Who's Leo...is that the tractor's name?   :lol:


----------



## loon (Feb 10, 2012)

:cheese:   He's my neighbor who owns the 600 acres i cut on..Got this other farm property a couple years ago but didnt need the wood then. still dont but the fella asked Leo awhile back if i would clean up the farm.hard to say no with that  ;-)  

got back over to the house and we are finally getting some snow   

loon


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 11, 2012)

Perfect time for skidding out some trees, I see this year you limbed them up before dragging them out  :vampire: I think it was last year you dragged one out before limbing up.


Looks Good
Zap


----------



## smoke show (Feb 11, 2012)

Heres a pic of our Buddy.

Adpoted from the local shelter, he's a bit bigger now.


----------



## loon (Feb 11, 2012)

zapny said:
			
		

> Perfect time for skidding out some trees, I see this year you limbed them up before dragging them out  :vampire: I think it was last year you dragged one out before limbing up.
> 
> 
> Looks Good
> Zap



Ya and if i remember right there was a limb that was digging in like an anchor  :cheese: 

Good looking pup Smoke show  ;-) 

On a different note,Does anybody else get this message on the site?

loon


----------



## loon (Feb 11, 2012)

I just googled the number on that popup and it seems to be spam or something from China?

loon


----------



## Flatbedford (Feb 11, 2012)

I haven't seen it. I'm thinking it is on your machine, but I am no expert.


----------



## loon (Feb 11, 2012)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> I haven't seen it. I'm thinking it is on your machine, but I am no expert.



It has came up on different sites also Flatbed? I guess that Anti-Malware is doing its job though   

loon


----------



## Flatbedford (Feb 11, 2012)

I don't know about other sites. I know very little about the nuts and bolts of the net or computers. Somebody, just about anybody here should know more than I do.


----------



## loon (Feb 11, 2012)

Me also..thats why i was asking  :cheese:  Me and Emma are heading down to the other farm right now and will take the camera  ;-) 

loon


----------



## Flatbedford (Feb 11, 2012)

I a at better firewood than computer. %-P


----------



## CTYank (Feb 11, 2012)

loon said:
			
		

> zapny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not necessarily anything to do with this site. Your browser (FireFox?) was attempting to GET a page from the external site, and MalwareBytes stepped in and blocked it. Probably from another browser tab. (Lots of stuff goes on "under the hood" that we don't see. Often browsing what we think is a single page involves a stream from many sites.) Sometimes this goes on dynamically- top level page, or others. in a tab periodically refreshes..

How many tabs do you have open in FireFox? We can pursue it from there. It's being dealt with, but best to nip it at the source.

Buddy == a keeper.


----------



## HollowHill (Feb 11, 2012)

The pic of Buddy with the snow beard made me laugh out loud


----------



## loon (Feb 11, 2012)

HollowHill said:
			
		

> The pic of Buddy with the snow beard made me laugh out loud



Then he got in the house and was a little ticked with the snowballs on his feet Hollow  :lol: 








Me and Emma just went looking for dead trees tonite...






Thanks CTYank but i dont think i have firefox?

loon


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 12, 2012)

loon said:
			
		

> :cheese:   He's my neighbor who owns the 600 acres i cut on..Got this other farm property a couple years ago but didnt need the wood then. still dont but the fella asked Leo awhile back if i would clean up the farm.hard to say no with that  ;-)
> 
> got back over to the house and we are finally getting some snow
> 
> loon



Just think if we had a normal winter, that would be a full body beard.


zap


----------



## snowleopard (Feb 12, 2012)

Dear Buddy, 

We love you and miss you.  Be a good boy.

Mom, Dad, and Uncle Bud

http://katetriss.wordpress.com/2010/11/17/starkiller-vs-ewoks-who-is-deadlier/ewoks/


----------



## loon (Feb 12, 2012)

snowleopard said:
			
		

> Dear Buddy,
> 
> We love you and miss you.  Be a good boy.
> 
> ...




 Good to know he has family members  :lol: 

 Went down to the other farm today and didnt realize there was this much deadfall  ;-)  not a great picture but there are hundreds waiting to be cut up. But as you can see it is a swampy place, will have to wait till spring to see how bad it gets?

Hard to tell but thats Buddy behind the wheel  :cheese: 

loon


----------



## rottiman (Feb 12, 2012)

CAREFUL NOW, don't hurt the lil' guy..........


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 12, 2012)

Loon if it's wet in Feb. what will it be like in the spring.


zap


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 13, 2012)

He loon, When you gonna do some work and let the dogs to run the camera! Animal rights? ;-)


----------



## loon (Feb 18, 2012)

Was gonna let Emma run the camera tonight takeman but on the way down she found a nice pile of coyote fun  ;-P 






No snow and very little ice left already zap..will get a couple pics tomorrow when i take the tractor down.

He was fine rotti as the seatbelt was on  :lol: 

Think i am gonna have to spray the truck sometime this weekend  :sick:  :cheese: 

loon


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 18, 2012)

It was windy over here Loon but still a great day.

Great Pictures.

Zap


----------



## loon (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks zap and she still stinks this morning  

Did you do any cutting?   

Had to work yesterday but me and Emma went over to make a plan for our long weekend. Gonna have to wear high rubber boots as everything melted this week and they are calling for plus temps for the next 2? 
I found where the water is running into the swamp and its flowing pretty good but there are still lots of dead elm up on the dry land which i can tend to anytime.
There is a certain kind of tree there that i dont know what it is? which i will try and get a good picture of today and maybe somebody on the board can help me identify...

Even Buddy doesnt want anything to do with her  ;-) 


loon


----------



## rottiman (Feb 18, 2012)

Depite it all, she looks happy with herself.


----------



## loon (Feb 18, 2012)

Ya she is rotti  ;-P 

Went and pulled these out of the swamp earlier and was wondering if anyone knows what they are? Swamp Maple?

thanks...loon







they are a hard and tall tree and will put up a pick later of a split.

oh! and like Emma, they have a stink  :lol:


----------



## rottiman (Feb 18, 2012)

got some maples up here that have similar bark.  not sure of exact type though.  Have you had a look @ a split yet?  Curious as to type of grain.


----------



## loon (Feb 18, 2012)

My buddy across the road says he thinks its Red Ash and says the bark isnt the same as the white? sure does split like ash rotti ;-)  






also had a little help today  :cheese: 

loon


----------



## rottiman (Feb 18, 2012)

I think your neighbor might be right on.  What do Buddy and Stinky think?


----------



## loon (Feb 19, 2012)

Laugh everytime i look at him in that picture  :lol:


----------



## loon (Feb 19, 2012)

Went over to the other farm today and god forbid me not to take the tractor or 4 wheeler ..no i had to take my truck   






wrangled outta that mess..






then got back to the house with another broken Stihl  >:-(  and i guess Emma thought that was funny?     :lol:

loon


----------



## loon (Feb 20, 2012)

Emma!..move over..   







Guess not eh?  :lol:


----------

